# BJJ and finger numbness / tingling



## blackandblue

Hi,

 I've been training at the Rickson Gracie academy for almost year and this month I decided to up my training to 5-6 times a week. I've noticed that my fingers are beginning to hurt and that the tips of them sometimes feel numb or tingly. I'm searching the web for anyone who has encountered anything similar and hopefully they might have some advice on how to deal with it. Anything besides the obvious which would be to train less. 

  Thanks...


----------



## MJS

Anytime you begin something new, be it a MA program, weight lifting, or running, you're going to be using muscles that you've never used before.  Holding onto someone for position with the legs, arms, and hands, falls into that category.  Until your body starts to get used to what you're doing, soreness, etc. can be expected.

One thing that I'd reccomend would be to make sure that you're strected out very good before you begin to roll.  I'm sure you do some sort of warm ups in the class, but if you get there a few min. early, start your warm up process.  Make sure that you're legs, arms, wrist, back, neck, etc. are strected out good.  You may also want to consider stretching after the class as well.  You'll find that you will get a much better stretch after the muscles are warmed up.

I'm sure you've already heard this, but I'll say it again....take it slow!!! :ultracool   We all have a different body structure, and as I said before, it takes your body time to get used to doing something that it hasnt done before.

Try the stretching before and after and let us know how it goes!!!  

Mike


----------



## RRouuselot

blackandblue said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I've been training at the Rickson Gracie academy for almost year and this month I decided to up my training to 5-6 times a week. I've noticed that my fingers are beginning to hurt and that the tips of them sometimes feel numb or tingly. I'm searching the web for anyone who has encountered anything similar and hopefully they might have some advice on how to deal with it. Anything besides the obvious which would be to train less.
> 
> Thanks...


 I wouldn't worry too much about this. It's pretty common for judoka and jujutsuka to have this. It comes from grabbing the Gi and rubbing the skin of the fingers....it's kind of like a blister but not yet. Sooner or later your hands will get used to it and toughen up.


----------



## auxprix

I've had bruises on my fingertips before, and they kinda felt tingly. Maybe try icing after working out? RRouuselot is also correct. You'll toughen up.


----------



## Erik

I get this, too.

 It could be swelling pressing on the nerve.  If so, the swelling could be in your elbow and/or wrist.

 Try treating it with ibuprofin.  If the tingling goes away from the pills, you have a swelling problem.

 This is probably not a big deal, but it should let you know where your body is breaking down a little.  You might want to train just a little less.

 You can safely take 3 x 800 mg. of ibuprofin per day but no more.

 If the tingling does not react to the ibuprofin then it could be what the other guys above said about the fingertips callousing up.  Not that I'm there to see, but I don't think it's this as you've been doing BJJ for a year and might have felt this earlier if it were so.

 Good luck.  I'm sure you're fine.

 Hope you feel better.


----------



## eric

I've had arm and finger numbness during my training in the past. It was due to muscles in my rear shoulder area becoming very tight. When they began to loosen up the numbing/ tingling decreased. Of course I've never trained more than 3x per week in 3 years. My 2 cents.


----------



## blackandblue

Hi all,

Thanks for the advice. For now, I'm grappling without using a strong grip on the gi (or any grip where possible). It makes it more difficult, but the numbness is going away as well.


----------



## auxprix

Yeah, there's no need to grip too hard, it's a common mistake that most grapplers (myself included) do.

You may do this in gracie too, but in Judo we're tought to grip with 3 fingers; the pinki, ring, and middle finger. Use the thumb and index as little as possible and only for directional manipulation (i.e., twisting the arm with the two fingers while pulling the opponent off balance with the three.) Not only does this grip technique save you from over effort, it makes your wrist and forearm more flexible. Practice it a bit.

-aux


----------



## The Prof

KUDOS to all of you who replied to the inquery about the numbness and tingling in the fingers.  All of you gave great and correct responses.  I am quite pleased by the genuiness of just about everyone on Martial Talk.  Never did I believe that something like Martial Talk would/could interest me because in so many other forums it was bufoonery in action.

I honestly enjoy reading your questions and responses.  You re a neat bunch of people.  Have a Blessed and Happy New Year.    :asian::asian::asian:

The Prof
www.niseido.org


----------

